# How much crushed coral



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a 125g with Africans and my filter is an FX5. Everything is in tip top shape except for the water is pretty soft(GH: 6, KH:4) and my ph could be a bit higher(it's at 7.6). I bought some Caribsea Curshed Coral and have read that you can put some in the filter with pantyhose. How much would you recommend and is there a specific brand of pantyhose to use? Does color matter as far as leeching anything bad? I don't want everything the raise quickly and potentially shock the fish.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

I put 2 cups worth in 100% pure nylons and placed it in my filter. Is this a sufficient amount and how long until I start to see some changes?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Can't help you other than to say look at the forum specializing in Africans. You may want to also try asking Tangled Up in Cichlids or Blue Grass Aquatics. Also you can ask questions of sellers on Aquabid and most will give you a hand.


----------

